# RCA officially adds Belhar Confession as a doctrinal standard



## raekwon (Jun 10, 2010)

RCA - News: General Synod officially adopts Belhar Confession

My thoughts? (Glad you asked.) - Belhar is fine, and even good, as a statement of Christian conscience against racism and in favor of reconciliation. Not good as a doctrinal, confessional standard. I give it two years before it's first officially brought to General Synod in an attempt to dash biblical sexual mores.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 11, 2010)

moors? do you mean mores or morals?


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 11, 2010)

A detailed analysis and comments here:
An Analysis of the Belhar Confession, Part 1


----------



## raekwon (Jun 11, 2010)

JonathanHunt said:


> moors? do you mean mores or morals?


 
HAH. Yes, what I mean is "mores". It was almost bedtime. Give me a break.


----------

